# Bmossin Journal



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I have been lurking around long enough, so I figure I would finally start one of these...mainly to keep everything documented that I have done and remember what does and does not work...

We moved to the Dallas area in 2016...before that had been in Cincinnati and had a mix of TTTF and Kentucky Bluegrass. I started out with a rough lawn up there but after watching some of the Youtube guys as well as reading a book called "Lawn Geek" by Trey Rogers. He was nice enough that I was able to email him a couple times with questions early on.

May 2013 Ohio


April 2016 Ohio


While there I got my lawnmower, a trusty TroyBilt 21inch, as well as the ever popular Scott's spreader and then things got serious and I picked up a Ryan Aerator off of craigslist. The neighbors thought I was nuts until everyone wanted to borrow it in the fall for their overseed.

2016 brought us to the Dallas area for work...and I knew jack about warm season grass. The lawn had been less than taken care of, and I figured I would pull off a reno in that spring. I wish I knew then what I know now.

April 2016 Dallas


I hit everything with roundup a couple times...then hit it with a Mantis cultivator north, south, east and west...then again in reverse. In the Late April 2016 in Dallas I planted Texas Bluegrass blend and TTTF.



It didn't make it. It came up great, by the middle of June though I was facing issues with Fungus and you name it.

I emailed with a Texas Extension office, and learned/realized my mistakes.

Here come renovation number two...wife was PISSED.

Killed off everything again and planted Blackjack Bermuda from seed. It came in really well. I was amazed grass could grow so well in the heat. It was awesome.

June and July of 2016

June 30, 2016 






July 12 2016



After doing some more reading, I ended up getting a 7blade push reel mower and maintained as low as I could with that. I could not believe how well this grass would do with fertilizer and keeping it mowed low. I was hooked.

I missed my striping action though...I had a Checkmate roller that was not getting any love any more...and neither was the rotary mower.

Fall of 2016 through Spring of 2017 I put down PRG...it looked sweet...and striped well...

March 1, 2017




In true fashion, I could not leave good enough alone. The transition from PRG back to Bermuda was not going fast enough, and I was not happy with how long it was taking. And I had not done nearly as much educating myself on warm season grass, even though I had a season under my belt.

Renovation number 3 2017...amazingly still married...she really loves me.

I did not take a lot of pictures from that time period...in fact I can not find any. At one point we had a pretty solid hail storm and needed the roof replaced. Then was when I worked on the turf. That June I put down a pallet of Celebration because we were having a birthday party and I needed something for the water games to be played on for our 1 year old...along with the celebration I seeded some Princess 77, Yukon, Rivera and whatever Blackjack I had left. I cringe as I typed that whole last sentence. Looking back I wish I would have invested the money in sod for the whole area...someday.

2017-2018 Pictures

2017 was much more of a learning year. I did not overseed PRG that fall, so the bermuda that came back in 2018 would not have to fight it.





























2018 I got a lot more serious about my chemicals and practices. Read the Bermuda Bible and learned about the triangle...read a lot of journals from people on this site...as I read their stories it was fun to look back and think, "I've done that, or wish I had done that."

2018 I learned how awesome Celsius is. It is worth every penny. How awesome urea is, and how it can PUSH PUSH PUSH to the promised land.

I also stepped up my equipment game. Got a cheap McLane off of craigslist...put a roller on it, a predator motor and went to town. It also got a new bed knife as well as a back-lapping. I still don't know if my reel to bed knife is set correctly, because i feel it is a pain...but it cut. I also ended up buying a catcher for it. I am now into it for a lot more than I would ever get out of it.
Because I am crazy, I picked up an aerator again. I had sold the one from Ohio when we moved to Texas. I couldn't pass up on the deal. Just put a new carb on it the other day, and it runs like a champ again.





Enter 2019

March was an exciting month, I found a greensmower or two online. The day I finalized it with shipping and sent the cash to a golf course back in Ohio, we had our third baby girl. That morning I was buying a greensmower, that afternoon I had a new daughter. It was fun explaining to my wife why I had to leave the hospital at midnight two days later to go meet the Uship delivery at our house to unload two pieces of machinery. I picked up a John Deere 180B and 180C.

I ended up keeping the 180C and sold the 180B to another member here on the forum. I ended up changing the bed knife on it as well, then a member got me in contact with the guy at our course and he picked it up to service it this.









April 5 2019


Some pictures of the turf over the past couple months...it is slowly getting better....I am hitting it with 1-1.5N per month as well as on my second app of PGR...my first time doing that...which I now see why everyone loves it.









I also picked up a sunjoe dethatcher/scarifier...it is awesome...I could probably use this for sprigs...







My upcoming plans...4 yards of sand ideally June 14...level some of my areas that are not nearly as flat as they need to be for my greens mower to do and cut like I want it to...and to help with the drainage when the water toys have to come out...

Current state of affairs...











Thanks for reading and watching...love the input and constructive criticism is always welcome.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Enjoyed reading your journal! You have come a long way (literally) and done wonders with your lawns. Looking forward to seeing your posts as you obviously have knowledge...


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Thanks @ctrav!!! It is something I really enjoy.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Good to see a good looking lawn used as a backyard should.
kids, dogs, cats, feral animals (last one a joke).

its hard to take a good photo of grass. it always looks "less" in the photo than in real life.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Thanks @Buffalolawny. It gets used. We try to make sure we play outside as much as we can.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Awesome job man! Didn't realize you were from the north. I'm originally from NY, and my brother in law is from Columbus. Small world. Took me a year to learn (and still learning) warm season grass haha


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Saturday morning the 180C came back home. Had it greased, but more importantly the reel was ground.

I had put the grooved roller on and a new bed knife myself before it went in for the grind. The cut is awesome now.







Saturday I also finished the rest of my backyard with the Sunjoe scarifier cartridge. Good stuff. I I let it dry for a day then picked it up Sunday morning with a rake and then went over everything with the bagger and rotary. I'm trying to decide to level this coming weekend, or wait until after July 4th when the wife and kids are out of town and I wont be bothered lol.









I also decided I am going to do a test on my front yard. The front is maintained by the HOA. I measured off a 500 square foot section and did a scalp. If i can get it back to green quickly and filling in well within 2-3 weeks, the front yard might be going reel low. PLan would be to scalp to 1/2 then bump up to 5/8 or 3/4 as the front is far from smooth and flat.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Where did you go for the reel work?


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Where did you go for the reel work?


A guy from the forum messaged me and had the contact for the guy at the course here. I live right next door to the maintenance shed. Walked it over and walked it back.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you go for the reel work?
> ...


Talk about convenient.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Well I pulled the trigger and went ahead and went for the leveling this weekend....4 yards for 2500 square feet. I had some pretty low areas to build up.

This was hard work...made harder by the fact that my sand was pretty damp since it had just been washed. It made the knocking down of the piles much more work. I was hoping the driver would have unloaded near my back gate, but he was concerned about crushing sprinkler lines, so the driveway it was.

I used my smaller Gorilla Cart, which hats off to you guys who use an actual wheel barrow. Luckily I had two little helpers that were actually good helpers for 2 and 5 years old. Of course, I chose to do this on one of the warmest days, but it was also when I was coming out of PGR regulation, so hopefully it powers through.





I aerated And picked up all my cores, and am going to use them for some fill as well in a really low area.





Now for the Sand


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Saturday night we got quite the rain....and a couple times Sunday....probably close to 4 inches overall according to a neighbors gauge...amazingly the sand did not all end up in the street or in my drains. Most of it settled a little better in the low areas like I wanted. I still need to hit this with the drag ma a few more times, but I think I am going to be pretty happy. I will say this, I am going to be doing this again...probably only 2-3 yards next time. The boss is already complaining about the sand in the house...

Ignore all the water bottles and toys strewn about. The wind blew everything all over, and broke my patio umbrella that some knucklehead left up overnight...oops


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

That looks like a ton of work! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Dude what's up with all that trash (water bottles) all over your new sand? Watering in the sand that way will take forever and is that a pink rake :shock: :lol: :lol:

Just kidding as it looks like you did a good job all in one day. I love it when my little helpers pitch in :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

It looked good already but man it's gonna look even better when that Bermuda fills in!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Making some fill in progress...cutting with the lowest height on the rotary now until there is more fill in. Then I'll scalp down to 1/2 in with the reel, maybe lower and maintain at with 5/8 or 3/4.

I am going to be stepping up my N and water to push it more. After more reading might got to .75lb per week. Something might be up with my Rachio though so I'll play with that some more. Right now for some reason it will not run off my app. Worked fine last night...technology.

Anyway. Happy 4th!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

What are you using to fertilize?


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> What are you using to fertilize?


Right after I leveled I did urea 46-0-0. 
Then I did a starter fertilizer that I had around. Now it's going to be the 46-0-0 again.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

A few progression pictures from my Ring camera.

June 26



July 5



July 9


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Today I reset the height on the front yard.

HOA maintains with a rotary as high as they can cub. Took it down to 11/16 with plants to maintain between 3/4 and one inch.

This needs a leveling big time.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

The back is still coming along. I think it might go back into regulation to hopefully encourage the lateral growth.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I've never used PGR, and I don't claim to be an expert. From my understanding, it shortens the distance between the nodes which gives it the appearance of being thicker (since there are more blades as it fills in and doesn't necessarily grow laterally any quicker. Seems like it would fill in quicker while not under regulation. Like I said, that's just a completely layman's interpretation of the situation.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I've never used PGR, and I don't claim to be an expert. From my understanding, it shortens the distance between the nodes which gives it the appearance of being thicker (since there are more blades as it fills in and doesn't necessarily grow laterally any quicker. Seems like it would fill in quicker while not under regulation. Like I said, that's just a completely layman's interpretation of the situation.


That is what I am wondering as well. I'm afraid to test it out and then not get the fill in I want. I'm also playing with just keep pushing the urea because I know that works.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never used PGR, and I don't claim to be an expert. From my understanding, it shortens the distance between the nodes which gives it the appearance of being thicker (since there are more blades as it fills in and doesn't necessarily grow laterally any quicker. Seems like it would fill in quicker while not under regulation. Like I said, that's just a completely layman's interpretation of the situation.
> ...


I used PGR shortly after sanding and it didn't spread laterally like I had hoped. Once it came out of suppression, then it started filling in rather quickly. Personally, I'd wait a week or two after leveling to spray, if the lawn has filled in well enough.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> Bmossin said:
> 
> 
> > tcorbitt20 said:
> ...


Awesome..good to know! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

The bottom is from the front scalp on 7/14 compared to the top on 7/22.

Tonight I put 3/4 of a pound of N down along with some iron.

Will water it in and depending on how it goes I might start PGR on the front on Wednesday night after work.

Did 3/4 lb of N in the back as well. That's also filling in nice.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Lawn will be awesome in no time at all...


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Lawn will be awesome in no time at all...


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

PGR and some 15-0-0 and 6% iron went down Friday night 7/26. First cut since then tonight on 7/29.

Need to step up the watering game for sure. I'm happy with how it is coming along.

I am getting some nutsedge and a few other broadleaf popping up so an application of Celsius and Certainty is probably going down Thursday evening.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

That back yard looks next level!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Coming along nicely since the scalp...


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Got an update of the back yard? Front is looking good.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@tcorbitt20 thanks for making me get off my butt tonight.

The back is filling in and I am very happy with it. I will need to do a couple more applications of sand to get it as level as I would like. The middle section of the yard that really dips just ate up a lot more than I thought it would.

The only real weed pressure I am feeling is nutsedge, which doesn't surprise me with as much water as I have been putting down. I did try Pennant Magnum this year and have been happy as I have not seen any kylinga which has been an issue the past three years.

Next to my fence is an opportunity that I keep trying to decide if I will just hardscape something there since it does not get enough sunlight for the Bermuda to do well.

I'm on the same schedule front and back when it comes to PGR which I'm going to need to do here in a few days basedmon the greenkeeper app.

I've started to cut my back with my rotary because the obstacles and the greensmower don't play nice. Another member onnhere has my old McLane. I'm debating on looking for tru-cut or Cal Trimmer for the back...just don't want to spend the money.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looking good! It's filled in well.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Looking good! It's filled in well.


Thanks man. I really appreciate it. I love your front yard and the shots you always put up. I read through your whole Journal earlier this year and I love it. Your front yard is the reason a Tru-cut is even on my list as a possibility. Also, you've got some Land you're Going to be building on right? Exciting stuff!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good! It's filled in well.
> ...


Thanks! Yeah we bought a little over 20 acres. The builder so far has dragged his feet every step of the way as far as getting plans done and getting us an estimate to get to the bank. Maybe by this time next year, we'll be out there.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Last time I cut was the 29th and just cut the front again tonight. I need to make sure next time I go in an opposite direction. Certainty and Celsius are doing their job. Height is right at 3/4. PGR is a life saver. I'll cut again Tuesday or Wednesday before I head out on a work trip.

I really need to increase my water but with doing the sand on my backyard and water I used back there I'm really trying to reel the budget back in. Right now I'm just letting the Rachio do its thing.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Brother your lawn is looking great! Can't wait to see the updates!!!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Got a cut in Sunday afternoon after being out of town. Cut on Thursday 8/15 then not again until Sunday 8/25. I bumped the front up a bit. The back I did but but should have because I ended up with some scalping. Will see how it recovers in the back.

Taking with some other folks it sounds like I need to be mowing the front more to get the Bermuda trained. I think I have a couple different varieties in the mix as well that is not helping matters.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Brother your lawn is looking great! Can't wait to see the updates!!!


Thank you!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Lawns looking sharp! How hard is it to mow around that play set and along your fence?


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> Lawns looking sharp! How hard is it to mow around that play set and along your fence?


I actually stopped using the greens mower in the back because it is such a pain. Time to save the money for a Swardman lol.

I like running the greensmower on the front more.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Mowed the back this morning. Will hopefully hit the front either Sunday or Monday.

Need to get some fungicide down in the back. A few mushrooms are showing up.

The differences between the Celebration I have in the back and whatever other salad mix I have back there is really starting to show, especially with PGR and a higher cut going on.

Added some ethanol stabilizer to the aerator engine and ran it for a while today. I put a carb on it earlier this year.

I'm really trying to decide if I want to do a PRG overseed on the front. With the greens mower I'm confident it will look pretty good.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Bmossin said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > Lawns looking sharp! How hard is it to mow around that play set and along your fence?
> ...


Yeah those axles really get in the way. Luckily I only have 1 troubled area to get around. I'm not too familiar with the Swardmans?


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> Bmossin said:
> 
> 
> > The_iHenry said:
> ...


I've been seeing folks feedback on here and watched some videos on YouTube.

Just an investment lol.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Trimmed the tree up front to raise the canopy. Should have done it earlier in the season and wish I would have.

Also sprayed some Certainty to get rid of some sedge.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Got a quick cut on the front. Cut the back. The back is crazy thick with the PGR and Iron. I am only using my rotary on the back since my swingset and fence are in the way. I need to knock it down one more notch.

Here's a shot of the front through that is reel low. I can't drive straight to save my life.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Here's the back.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking good my friend. What's your HOC on front and back?


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Thanks @ctrav I haven't measured the back. I'm on botch #2 on the Troy-Bilt.

On the front I'm just a little higher than 3/4.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> Thanks @ctrav I haven't measured the back. I'm on botch #2 on the Troy-Bilt.
> 
> On the front I'm just a little higher than 3/4.


I was just curious...👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Cut the front again. I'm really kicking myself. I wish I would have trimmed my front tree in the spring, then the turf would have had all spring and summer to fill in. Now the way the sun is I'm getting a lot of afternoon shade.

Front still cut pretty good. Right below one inch in height. Still under regulation. Trying to decide when to scalp it down, aerate and overseed with rye. We are still in the 90s for the next week at least.

The back I basically scalped the heck out of. Work has been keeping me busy so the lawn goes on the back burner.

I also have this corner where my fence comes together that I am getting some Mondo grass growing but it is being attached by some spurge. I know I need to get in there and pull it out. It looks like I can use prodiamine as a preemergent for the mondo grass. Any advice on what I could spray for post emergence weed and not hurt the mondo grass?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Great job keeping it low! No rye for me as I'm looking forward to a break &#128526;


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Back on October 6th got the front aerated and the PRG put down. Went heavy at around 15lb per thousand.

If I do it next year, I will be sure to verticut instead of just aerate as my seed came up really well in the aeration holes but not as great the rest of the turf. I'm pretty happy with it though.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

After I got the seed down I was basically out of town for two weeks. We left for a wedding, then got back and the next afternoon I left for GIE. Had the pleasure of meeting @Ware @wardconnor and @OD on Grass. All awesome guys and was a pleasure to meet them.

In the meantime the rye was growing in slowly and I came across a McLane to pick up again for the backyard as the John Deere is too much of a pain with the fence posts and swing set. Ordered a grooved roller for it and a new plug, air filter and will need to do a backlap for sure if not get it a grind.

The back is only Bermuda and I will not overseed with Rye. The green is still hanging in there. I took these 10/26.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Today got an awesome cut on the front with a different pattern than I had done before. Height is going to be at 3/4 going forward ideally.

Later tonight the neighbors came over and the guy was telling is wife to take her shoes off and feel the grass. Biggest compliment I feel I can get when they stop over just to say they want to see it. Had the kids playing on it and enjoying it remind me of why I spend the time on it I do.

Hopefully the dragon doesn't do any scorching in the next couple days!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bmossin said:


> ...the next afternoon I left for GIE. Had the pleasure of meeting Ware wardconnor and OD on Grass. All awesome guys and was a pleasure to meet them...


Good times :thumbup:


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> Had the pleasure of meeting @Ware @wardconnor and @OD on Grass. All awesome guys and was a pleasure to meet them.


Who's that second guy???
Rye is looking good sir! :thumbup:


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

It's an addiction. Thanks @Spammage for the new addition. The 220B did a beautiful job today.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Bmossin said:


> It's an addiction. Thanks @Spammage for the new addition. The 220B did a beautiful job today.


 :thumbup: glad it worked well for you. The yard looks great!


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Killing it man! Excited to watch how your PRG goes! I will be holding off this year as the house is going up for sale in January but I'll be living vicariously through you.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Necrosis said:


> Killing it man! Excited to watch how your PRG goes! I will be holding off this year as the house is going up for sale in January but I'll be living vicariously through you.


Thanks man no appreciate it. Good luck in the sale. How's the 180?


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Got some leaves cleaned up and did more of a charity mow on the front.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

The Deere is doing good! Haven't had any issues!


----------

